# Newbie equipment list?



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

Greetings all,

I have been thinking about different references I have read regarding equipment used for airgun hunting. If you were speaking to an individual new to hunting and airguns (such as myself), what might be a listing of basic equipment one needs?

For example, coyote & groundhog hunting.
*Big bore rifle
*binoculars XXX power
*XXXX model range finder
*XXX bi-pod (or no bi-pod, use FT sitting position)
*Bazooka for backup....
*XXXX book or magazine on subject
*XXX for field target practice
etc.

I have a few items, but I would like to have a list of items so I can be on the look out for other items. Also, it would be great to hand out a list for birthdays and various other holidays.


----------

